# General Topics > Vivarium, Terrarium & Enclosure Discussion >  110 gallon vivarium build

## Timbo

Hey I am starting my first vivarium build. I think its  a vivarium at least. This is what ive got so far. the quetions I have are what should my water level be in relation to the egg create false bottom and if I coat my strofoam rock wall I made in mortar is that going to create water quality issuses

----------


## bill

That is going to be very cool! I love big builds. As a rule of thumb, i like to keep my water level 1" below the eggcrate to prevent water wicking up into the substrate and creating a bog condition. Whatcha gonna house in that beast?

----------


## Lynn

> Hey I am starting my first vivarium build. I think its  a vivarium at least. This is what ive got so far. the quetions I have are what should my water level be in relation to the egg create false bottom and if I coat my strofoam rock wall I made in mortar is that going to create water quality issuses



Timbo,
This is beautiful !
I'm curious to know what your planning to put in here as well?

----------


## J Teezy

you plan on putting some screen over that eggcrate?

----------


## Timbo

Thanks for the help guys. yes a bed sheet of landscaping paper were suggested to me to put on the egg creates. As far as critters go I want to do frogs... I dont know what knid. the water section is designed to be a stream so I do want to di some small fish and fiddler crabs. I am very new to this vivarium thing so I am up to suggestions for build, critters, and plants.
thanks guys

----------


## J Teezy

well if you are going to do dart frogs, remember some do better as pairs and others can live happily in groups.  Leucs are a good group frog.  With a tank that size you may be ok for some other species in bigger numbers than a pair if they have plenty of places to hide out in.  If it were me I would be putting a nice group of leucs in a tank that size, probably fine spot leucs to be more specific

----------


## Timbo

hey guys Ive got another quetion. is it going to be an issue if there is no still pond water?

----------


## J Teezy

most dart frogs dont need a pond at all or a waterfall.  What are you planning on keeping

----------


## bill

> Thanks for the help guys. yes a bed sheet of landscaping paper were suggested to me to put on the egg creates. As far as critters go I want to do frogs... I dont know what knid. the water section is designed to be a stream so I do want to di some small fish and fiddler crabs. I am very new to this vivarium thing so I am up to suggestions for build, critters, and plants.
> thanks guys


with a paludarium of that size, i would seriously consider a nice family of Vietnamese mossy tree frogs. They are semi aquatic and would be able to handle a little bit of flow more so than most other species.

----------

jasonm96

----------


## Timbo

> with a paludarium of that size, i would seriously consider a nice family of Vietnamese mossy tree frogs. They are semi aquatic and would be able to handle a little bit of flow more so than most other species.


thoes things are very cool

----------


## Timbo

> most dart frogs don't need a pond at all or a waterfall.  What are you planning on keeping


honestly I'm not sure what i am going to house. the one thing I am admit I want is some sort of fiddler crab. I do want frogs I just don't know what kind. and that is largely do to the pet store where I live do not carry allot of frog species

----------


## bill

If you really want to have fiddlers in there, you can go with white's tree frogs. Just make sure they have aerial space to occupy and places to get out of the water. I kept my 6 in my 125 paludarium with about 8" deep water. There's a thread on here somewhere of it. The fiddlers will occupy the lower section while the white's occupy the arboreal areas.

----------

Timbo

----------


## Timbo

so here is one of my sections of "rock" I just finished mortaring I mixed the mortar mixture with an acrylic fortifier because i herd that if you do that is shouldn't leach junk into your water. I am planing on do some painting on them to make them look more like rocks, with acrylic paint of course. I have been seeing people coating there stuff in silicon in this case is that needed??

----------


## bill

i wouldn't coat those. they are too nice to cover with dull, hazy silicone. wanna make some for me??? i just do not have the patience for cutting out all that styrofoam......LOL

----------


## Timbo

> i wouldn't coat those. they are too nice to cover with dull, hazy silicone. wanna make some for me??? i just do not have the patience for cutting out all that styrofoam......LOL


HAHA i could the only problem is I would have to ship them to philly from Canada.... flyers fan by any chance?

----------


## J Teezy

Whenever I have done grout work that I paint I seal with about 4 coats of Shields All then if its going to be wet or have water on it a lot a rub silicone on it

Sent from my GT-N8013 using Tapatalk HD

----------


## bill

> HAHA i could the only problem is I would have to ship them to philly from Canada.... flyers fan by any chance?


Kind of. My beloved game of hockey just isn't the same. Too many rules changes ruined the game imho. Not if i catch a game, great, otherwise, eh.....lol

----------


## Timbo

> Whenever I have done grout work that I paint I seal with about 4 coats of Shields All then if its going to be wet or have water on it a lot a rub silicone on it
> 
> Sent from my GT-N8013 using Tapatalk HD


Would a coating of latex not seal it from water?

----------


## bill

so how goes the build Tim?? any progress?

----------


## Timbo

Well I have got the mortar on all my rocks which is excellent  At this point i am in a state of learning and waiting for more cash to come in so I can buy more material. it is killing me!!!! but its probably good because I will probably think through what I am doing more thoroughly. here are some pics and thanks for checking in. also I have decided to take 3 pieces of styro with mortar on them. one i will set to the side as a control. the other 2 I will coat the exposed stryo side with a latex paint preferably clear but, on one of them I will also coat the mortar side as well. then I will put them into some water submerged with a current and wait... wait... wait some more (for a good while) then I will see what the damage is. I know for sure the silicon will keep out water but i would really like to stay away from it if I can.

----------


## Timbo

I also want to do some painting on those guys to get some more detail... more rockish... its gonna rock  :Wink:  
sorry for the bad jokes

----------


## Timbo

OH SWEET!!! I was poking around joshes frogs and they have vivarium plant bundles!!! this is cool cuz I was clueless as to what to buy for plants. also does anyone have good suggetions for lighting? or a good thread that discuses it?

----------


## bill

sorry Tim, i was under the weather a few days. it looks awesome so far  :Smile:  good choice on the plant pack from Josh's. they are normally awesome beginner plants  :Smile:  here's a link about lighting that i wrote:
http://www.frogforum.net/vivarium-te...-vivarium.html

----------


## Timbo

Dude nice run down on the lights very informative. I appreciated it. I'm just waiting for some more money so I can get going some more thanks again for all your help

----------


## Heather

Wow! That really looks great! I hope the water tests fair well for you. Can't wait to see it finished  :Smile: .

----------


## Timbo

I'm Back! I got some more marital and went crazy with the dermal last night.here is a pick of what I've got done on the background.

----------


## bill

very slick looking Tim. nice work. btw, you need to change your avatar. looking at you in that get up makes me cold!!LOL

----------


## Timbo

> very slick looking Tim. nice work. btw, you need to change your avatar. looking at you in that get up makes me cold!!LOL


Thanks I'm really excited about it... I love my avatar. That was a pick of me after snow blowing for 2 hours in -40c

----------


## bill

> Thanks I'm really excited about it... I love my avatar. That was a pick of me after snow blowing for 2 hours in -40c


Dude! That's just insane!! Move to where it's warm man!!! Lol seriously the tank is looking good. Do you have a full tank shot to show your progress?

----------


## Timbo

here are some picks of my progress. When I started doing the back ground I really wasnt sure what I wanted so I just started going at it, then I was hoping I would feel inspired to build off it.

----------


## J Teezy

looks good man.  That's the way i like to build is just wing it.  I call it the Bob Ross style (hopefully you know who Bob Ross was)

----------


## Heather

Timbo, I'm doing a similar background style. Yours looks nice. I've only got one layer to mine yet.

I can't wait to see yours finished  :Smile: .

----------


## Timbo

> Timbo, I'm doing a similar background style. Yours looks nice. I've only got one layer to mine yet.
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait to see yours finished .


That looks nice!!! Ya because im just buildng s i go I'm really excited to see how it turns out to  :Smile: . Are you using a dremmel?

----------

Heatheranne

----------


## Heather

> That looks nice!!! Ya because im just buildng s i go I'm really excited to see how it turns out to . Are you using a dremmel?


Thanks! Nah...I cut it free hand with a paring knife. But I wish I had a dremel. It'd be faster.

----------


## bill

Don't give her any ideas! Heather and power tools? There's a scary combination!!  Lol

----------


## Heather

> Don't give her any ideas! Heather and power tools? There's a scary combination!!  Lol


Ha ha ha!!!  :Wink:

----------


## Timbo

I am safer with a Dremel... I

----------


## Heather

> I am safer with a Dremel... I


I am thinking this may be true  :Big Grin: , lol!

----------


## Timbo

I have also been using a utility knife and Have had to get stitches TWICE!! because I slipped while working on his project. A pearing knife would be tuff

----------


## Timbo

im safer with power tools

----------


## Heather

> im safer with power tools


Lol!!!

----------


## Timbo

so i haven't had much time lately but this is what i've done

----------


## bill

Did you get slimed? Lol

----------


## Timbo

Lol nope I stayed clean

----------


## Timbo

Sorry for the delay people, I have been working lots and my computer has been a little crazy. here are some pics.
Attachment 51627Attachment 51628Attachment 51630Attachment 51631Attachment 51632

----------


## Carlos

Hello Timbo!  Nice build; like your background a lot.  Set of pics on last post did not open on my laptop  :Frown: .  Have a nice weekend  :Frog Smile:  !

----------


## Timbo

Hey sorry guys I've been super busy. I have been working on the build I will post some pics shortly

----------


## Carlos

Looking forward to seeing them  :Smile:  !

----------

Timbo

----------


## Lynn

Me too !

----------

Timbo

----------


## maxQ

what a great job, I will steal some of this for my next build...beautiful !!! I cant wait to see more pictures.

----------

Timbo

----------


## Timbo

alright i did a few hour this weekend on this guy and i am really for paint!! woohooo!!! the rock has a mortar on it but Im not sure if i want to do a grey rock. either way I will be doing some painting on it to add a bit more detail. any good colour ideas? all the yellow spray foam you see i am going to use a water proof glue mixed with some coco husk to cover it up. I'm not sure how i am going to paint the roots. I will probably just research it. Ya I'm super pumped once i finish painting and sealing the base i with do the plumbing and do a water fall test then its plants!! its getting so close. 

thanks for the compliments guys

----------


## Lisa

Oh woooow so inspirational! I'm totally in awe of your carving work! I'm probably coming in late in this but I'm working on my next viv... would you mind if I asked a few questions. Your base is carved insulting foam? And what exactly did you use to cover it?
 Thanks so much for sharing, so awesome! And this is your first build?!? Amazing.

----------

Timbo

----------


## Timbo

> Oh woooow so inspirational! I'm totally in awe of your carving work! I'm probably coming in late in this but I'm working on my next viv... would you mind if I asked a few questions. Your base is carved insulting foam? And what exactly did you use to cover it?
>  Thanks so much for sharing, so awesome! And this is your first build?!? Amazing.


Thanks Lisa. Yes this is my fist build I am very happy with it. I've had a huge amount of help from people on this forum including deranged chipmunk who has posted on this thread.
Yes my base is chunks of 2" insulating foam (that pink dense stuff) cut into chunks, carved a little with an heavy duty Olfa knife (be careful I got stitches twice so far on this project) then hot glued together. I covered I with mortar with I mixed really thin and painted it on it about 3 layers. But instead of mixing the mortar with water I used acrylic fortifier. I did this because I was told it will help the mortor resist water. I still plan on sealing it with drylok. If u have anymore questions feel free to ask. Every thing I know I learnt on this forum during this build. Thanks again

----------


## Wildside

WoW looks great... can't wait to see more pics

----------

Timbo

----------


## bill

Looks awesome Tim!! You've done great work!! I can't wait to see how it progresses!!

----------

Timbo

----------


## pettios

Your build looks great! Your carved background is very amazing. You are quite talented!

----------

Timbo

----------


## Heather

Looking awesome!

----------

Timbo

----------


## pissedbudgie

Every time I look at these pictures, I think damn ! I wish I had done mine like that  :Wink:

----------

Timbo

----------


## billybatz9

This is becoming awesome man. Do you think I can write an article on this thread for my website? To show others how to create something like this... That would be great. I'll credit it all to you also. Let me know. 

Thanks

----------

Timbo

----------


## Timbo

> This is becoming awesome man. Do you think I can write an article on this thread for my website? To show others how to create something like this... That would be great. I'll credit it all to you also. Let me know. 
> 
> Thanks


Thanks you. I certainly don't mind if you write an article, but you have to realize that I've learnt everything on how to build this tank on this forum. Here is a quote of the build that inspires me http://www.monsterfishkeepers.com/fo...ray-river&amp;
Also here are two of the members who have taken time to help me problem solve and understand what I was doing deranged chipmunk and Mike M670

----------


## FriedrichsFrogs

_its coming along pretty cool, timbo, congrats it looks great! Also, i like the lego people in the background_

----------


## billybatz9

> Thanks you. I certainly don't mind if you write an article, but you have to realize that I've learnt everything on how to build this tank on this forum. Here is a quote of the build that inspires me 1700 gallon stingray river
> Also here are two of the members who have taken time to help me problem solve and understand what I was doing deranged chipmunk and Mike M670


Once you finish everyhting up, I will do the article and mention everyone who deserves the credit  :Smile:  
Thank you

----------


## Timbo

After a lot and a lot of procrastination and just focusing on other things and with some extreme motivation in the form of removal of the tank I have finished!! Here are some photos documenting the progress  
Those were all just after I had finished painting them. The next photo I glued some moss to the expanding foam in homes that real moss will grow over is

And I got some crabs... Because they are fantastic!


This is my custom top

So happy to have it pretty much done. I'm still slowly adding stuff. Currently I have 4 red claw crabs, 4 anoles, 2 green tree frogs, 20ish guppies, 5 ghost shrimp, 4 dawarf butterflies cichlids, and 1 striped Raphael catfish. Any input or suggestions welcome.



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## bill

Timbo!! It looks great man! That Raphael is going to outgrow the tank fast though. 


Education is the most powerful weapon we can use to change the world ~ Nelson Mandela

----------


## Timbo

Thanks man. That Raphael is actually a bit of a funny story. I was given it about 4 years ago then decided to shut down a tank so I gave it to my uncle and then forgot about it. While I was getting some filtered water for this tank I found him again! My uncle didn't even know he was in his tank. So I tossed him in here, but if he gets to big I'll give him back. One thing I was recently considering is putting some stuff in there that are almost bonsi tree idea but a little more natural looking. Basically I want to find a really Twisted shrub and trim the lower part so there are open spaces at the bottom and a leafy platform about 3 inches from the top. We will see, I've noticed the the frogs and the anoles like to be high.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Tobias

Any updates?

----------


## Timbo

Ya here are a couple photos and a video. I've finally started figuring out how to properly care for reptiles and my remaining anole is looking significantly healthier.https://vimeo.com/147177148


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Timbo

I just looked back on this form and I've done A lot since I last posted. There is a large piece of wood rim the middle that I took off my grand parents plum tree while I was pruning it. Also I started to see what can I grow in here and started throwing seeds and plants in. Currently I have two avocados growing and i have tried many other plants (including garlic) with varying success. This week I actually looked at the tank and was very happy with it. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------

Cliygh and Mia 2

----------

